# High Budget Intel e8400 Extreme Gaming Rig [Need Advice]



## PyroX1040 (Feb 21, 2008)

Currently I'm planning on going with this i already have the e8400 and 3x 8800GTX just wondering what you all think about cases and cooling, I plan on using AIR cooling because I'm not a big water fan and I enjoy the cooler I have now, I need some help finding a good BIG CASE that would be made of alumium and supports huge amounts of air cooling ^.^!\

ALSO hoping to stick with my BLUE led theme ^.^
Current Rig / Project:
IntelE8400 8800GTX3 v3.0I

CPU:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor [NEW] [45nm Tech]

GPU1:
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC]
Aftermarket Fan: Thermaltake CL-G0102 VGA Cooler [NEW]
Thermal Paste: Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound [NEW]

GPU2:
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC] [RMA #1]
Aftermarket Fan: Thermaltake CL-G0102 VGA Cooler [NEW]
Thermal Paste: Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound [NEW]

GPU3:
nVidia EVGA 8800GTX 768MB 384Mbit - 576/1800 Stock - 666/2000 [OC] [RMA #1]
Aftermarket Fan: Thermaltake CL-G0102 VGA Cooler [NEW]
Thermal Paste: Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound [NEW]


Hard Drive(s):
Sata 1: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM
Sata 2: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM [NEW] [RMA #2]
Sata 3: Western Digital Raptor X 150GB 10,000RPM

Motherboard:
EVGA 132-CK-NF78-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard

Cooling / Fans:
N/A [80CFM + Please]

Ram:
Ram Stick 1: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
Ram Stick 2: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
Ram Stick 3: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz
Ram Stick 4: Kingston HyperX 1GB 800Mhz


Computer Case:
N/A Thinking about the  Tagan Aplus Black Pearl Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Cooling For CPU:
ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler [NEW]

Fan Controller:
ZALMAN MFC1 Plus-B Black 6 Channel Multi Fan Controller

Power Supply Unit:
Silver Stone Strider ST1000 1000W Modular Power Supply

Operation System:
Windows XP 64-Bit 2003 Professional

Current Status
Ordering Parts / Awaiting Delivery on GPU3


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, assuming budget is not an issue, I love the Xaser VI and Armor+ from Thermaltake (especially the removable MB trays and Cable Management). The Cooler Master Stacker 830 is also great for Air cooling (it supports upto 9 120mm fans), but whatever your taste is, they are all good.


----------



## Exeodus (Feb 21, 2008)

I got this case for my new e8400 system
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2765147&CatId=1842

very roomy and well made, i fit a complete water colling system inside with room to spare!
I know you said that you want to go with air cooling and this case will work well for that , and you can't beat the price.

By the way you will love the e8400, wonderful proc


----------



## vivanco (Feb 21, 2008)

as suggested by Hawk1, go for either with Xaser VI or Armor+, they are huge cases with excellent cooling.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2008)

If budget isn't an issue.  Silverstone or Lian Li hands down.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2008)

i've done the whole tri sli thing and i will tell you... you will be dissapointed. my single 3870x2 seams to do better than my 3x gtx's. and the ATI card runs alot cooler and uses far less power.


----------



## CY:G (Feb 21, 2008)

For my e8400 i got a full tower case also, the Cooler Master Cosmos, very roomy and excellent if you like minimalist style.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 21, 2008)

huge amounts of air cooling that probably wont be needed.. cool runing cpu.. three cards that vent outside.  why the need for huge amounts of air cooling..???

trog


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2008)

an e8400 isn't enough to feed 3 GTX's. 

an overclocked quad core isn't enough to feed 2 GTX's though.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> an e8400 isn't enough to feed 3 GTX's.
> 
> an overclocked quad core isn't enough to feed 2 GTX's though.



if i was to tell u that 2006 for example except for its cpu test is single threaded.. would u believe me.. ????

trog


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2008)

trog100 said:


> if i was to tell u that 2006 for example except for its cpu test is single threaded.. would u believe me.. ????
> 
> trog



maybe.

i ran both my e8400 and my q6600 on my 780i with my 3 GTX's and got almost the same score. the quad was at 3.9ghz and the dual was at 4.35ghz to pull the same scores(about, within 100points)

is he only going for benches though? what about games, power consumption, and other factors?

multithreading and multitasking is FAR better on a quad core.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 22, 2008)

unless he has a huge monitor benches will be the only use for it.. apart from the e-peen or personal satisfaction factor..

an e8400 will power it thow.. but clock for clock will lose out to a similar 45mm quad by half a cpu test score.. super high resolution gaming it wont lose anything thow.. 

trog


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2008)

if it's about e-peen then why not get a qx9650?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if it's about e-peen then why not get a qx9650?



money would be the only thing that stopped me.. but with unlimited funds i recon i would have been dead long ago.. he he he

trog


----------



## KBD (Feb 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> If budget isn't an issue.  Silverstone or Lian Li hands down.



I second that, not sure about Liam Li, but Silverstone cases are very good, i have a TJ-09BW with window, a very long case, plenty of room for a GTX and superior airflow, everything runs nice and coool. Also a very good case for cable management and has 5 fan placements. There are also new cases available from Silverstone, the TJ-10 and the Kublai series, such as this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163102

It's too big for my taste, but you may want to check it out. Then there are Cooler Master Stacker 830 and 832, i was considering thse myself but decided on Silverstone.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 23, 2008)

does anyone recognize any rebadged expensive names among this lot.. ??

http://icute.com.tw/english/AllProduct.html

trog


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 23, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Well, assuming budget is not an issue, I love the Xaser VI and Armor+ from Thermaltake (especially the removable MB trays and Cable Management). The Cooler Master Stacker 830 is also great for Air cooling (it supports upto 9 120mm fans), but whatever your taste is, they are all good.



I am an Xazer fun, but I must say the new Armor+ is the best I used for building a PC... and eventually, only a week ago, I bought one for me...check it...http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=53399(silver)
or...http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1342.html(black)


----------

